# Iris Diaphragm



## bobgaggle (Oct 15, 2009)

For a final project in my carpentry class, I have to create a 3' diameter iris that will open to allow the Wonkavator to rise from the stage deck. I was wondering if anyone had any previous experience in building iris diaphragms. Ive found one or two sites with some rough ideas, and tons about irises for cameras, but none with any designs or schematics...help!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2009)

Something that may not be readily apparent unless you've taken one apart: the "leaves" are actually "C"-shaped. 



Image from Google Search

More leaves makes for a rounder aperture. No irises close completely, unless one of the leaves has a small-diameter circular piece at the end.

If this is to cover a hole in the stage deck, I would be very cautious about allowing people to walk on it, as it is going to be very difficult to provide the strength it would need. The leaves would have to be 1/4" or 3/8" steel plate.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Oct 15, 2009)

Rent a copy of the 1950's or 60's Disney "20,000 Leagues under the Sea" - some of the Nautilus submarine windows have irises on them as shutters. I kind of remember them as being five or six blade things that were triangular, meeting solidly in the middle, star patterned mid travel. Might give you some ideas on a shape that would let you make an iris that was smooth when closed, rather than overlapping C-shapes.

Is this something you would actually build for a show, or just an in-class exercise?


----------



## Footer (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, that sounds like a fun project. I have fabricated some odd stuff, but thats up there on the list. Have fun! What material are you using?


----------



## BrianWolfe (Oct 16, 2009)

Check out this link:

YouTube - josetjuh's Channel

Tina Turner's concert version of Goldeneye used a huge Iris.


----------



## Van (Oct 16, 2009)

This sounds like a LOT of fun. 
I have a couple of questions.
Is the Wonka-vator rising through the deck and this opens to let it out ? If so would it ever bee seen? I'm going to assume that the iris will be standing on edge and the Wonkavator < that's really hard to type for some reason> will roll on through it. 
My next question would be what do you want to make it out of? Mechanically it would be easier and more efficient to construct it out of steel with possibly some aluminum components. However, if you don't have access to a metal shop or you metal skills are not as strong as you Carping then a wood/ plywood device would be called for. This is something I'd be glad to thumbnail as it's pretty straight forward, but need to know budget and automation requirements as well. his could be a pneumatic or hydraulically activated device or could be just plan old human powered.


----------



## Footer (Oct 16, 2009)

Van said:


> This sounds like a LOT of fun.
> I have a couple of questions.
> Is the Wonka-vator rising through the deck and this opens to let it out ? If so would it ever bee seen? I'm going to assume that the iris will be standing on edge and the Wonkavator < that's really hard to type for some reason> will roll on through it.
> My next question would be what do you want to make it out of? Mechanically it would be easier and more efficient to construct it out of steel with possibly some aluminum components. However, if you don't have access to a metal shop or you metal skills are not as strong as you Carping then a wood/ plywood device would be called for. This is something I'd be glad to thumbnail as it's pretty straight forward, but need to know budget and automation requirements as well. his could be a pneumatic or hydraulically activated device or could be just plan old human powered.



Keep in mind guys.... this is for a class project.... please do not give him the answer!


----------



## Van (Oct 16, 2009)

Footer said:


> Keep in mind guys.... this is for a class project.... please do not give him the answer!


 

And , " Duh, Freaking Duh, Van !" 
Sorry I went back and re-read the OP and realized it was for a class and that it was for a carpentry class. 'course if it's a construction class one shouldn't be required to design the freakin' thing, only build it. 

" The Best part of Waking Up, is rolling back over and going to sleep." 
-Folgers passed on this slogan.


----------



## Footer (Oct 16, 2009)

Van said:


> And , " Duh, Freaking Duh, Van !"
> Sorry I went back and re-read the OP and realized it was for a class and that it was for a carpentry class. 'course if it's a construction class one shouldn't be required to design the freakin' thing, only build it.
> 
> " The Best part of Waking Up, is rolling back over and going to sleep."
> -Folgers passed on this slogan.



In our advanced stagecraft class we had a project like this. You had to design, build, and automate whatever your project was. It sucked. A lot.


----------

